# unroot & set to stock?



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

how do i unroot, put s-on and install the latest OTA from verizon? i have to ship my dinc2 back to verizon next week. is there an RUU to flash?


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

shoot, sorry posted this in the wrong section, mods please move!


----------



## fc127 (Jun 6, 2011)

There is a sticky on that very subject in this forum...

Sent from my DInc2


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

yeah i saw the guide but that takes you back to froyo. is there a gingerbread RUU i can flash after i go back to s-on? ive searched everywhere.


----------



## fc127 (Jun 6, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> yeah i saw the guide but that takes you back to froyo. is there a gingerbread RUU i can flash after i go back to s-on? ive searched everywhere.


The ota will give you gb.

Sent from my DInc2


----------



## times_infinity (Aug 6, 2011)

Gingerbread hboot and froyo hboot are the same. So you can ruu back to gingerbread or froyo. Gain temproot with zergRush, and rewrite the stock hboot and data wipe and send it back.


----------

